

OpenStack on Ales Announced & CFP Open - amerine
http://openstack.onales.com/

======
amerine
Hey there! This is Mark, one of the * on Ales Organizers. I just want everyone
to know that we've decide to take a shot at throwing an event focused on
OpenStack at the same wonderful venue we have Ruby on Ales every year.

The CFP is open and we would love it if you would consider submitting a
Proposal if you have anything related to OpenStack you'd like to share.

